# Zalman Reserator 1 u. Zalmann Reserator 2



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

Hi Boys

ich bin auf der suche nach einer wasserkühlung!
und da hab ich mal was schönes gefunden was in mein zimmer past 
nähmlich die externen WaKü von Zalman.

was hält ihr davon?

und wie funkt des ganze ist da ne pumpe
ich bin sehr neu auf dem gebiet und will mal bissle erfahrungen über die produkte auf den markt sammeln.


----------



## Madz (27. Januar 2009)

Sowas ist nicht zu empfehlen, weil die Leistung für ein aktuelles System nicht besonders gut ist. Kauf dir lieber einzelne Teile!


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

ohne du ich hab sowas eigentlich gebraucht bei ebay gefunden und da hab ich mir gedacht des wäre was für mich wenn günstig kommt!

aber was würden denn so einzel teile so kosten?

na oky die frage was die dinger kosten haben sich erübrigt hab mit dein theard angeschaut!

aber was ist den der unterschied zwischen high end und den für 160€ WaKü?


----------



## Madz (27. Januar 2009)

Der Unterschied ist die höhere Kühlleistung/mehr Reserven und bessere Ausstattung (Pumpe etc). Du solltest bedenken, daß man eine Wakü einmal kauft und sie dann behält. NIcht wie eine 400€ Graka, die man nach 1-2 Jahren wieder tauscht.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

würde man an der kühlleistung einen großen unterschied merken oder ist gering(2-5Grad)

was hällst du von sowas? http://i16.ebayimg.com/05/i/001/2b/c3/40fe_1.JPG

da ist ein ganzes set zum ausrüsten des pc natürlich mit dabei!


----------



## Madz (27. Januar 2009)

Verabschiede dich bitte von fertigen Sets! Diese sind wie Media Markt PCS, schlecht konfiguriert und überteuert. Die Der Radi aus dem High-End Set hat mehr Reserven als der Aus dem Budget, die Pumpe ist deutlich besser und der CPU Kühler der beste am MArkt.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

ich will nichts extremes!

jetzt, mit den allen WaKü die ich dir gezeigt hab sind die besser oder schlechter als ein GroßClockner oder Mugen2 etc...?


----------



## Madz (27. Januar 2009)

Die sind besser ABER überteuert. Für dein Geld bekommst du bessere Einzelteile.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

außer dem kann man ja nicht mekern wenn man so wa günstig bekommt!

und gibts solche einzel teile bei ebay auch?
weil ich will keine hunderte von euros ausgeben
gebraucht tuts auch!


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

moment du weisst doch nicht wieviel ich ausgeben werde  ich hab so vor ca. 80-90€ auszugeben.
wenn du für den preis was hast dann lass uns mal was zusammen stellen!


----------



## Madz (27. Januar 2009)

Wenn du nur 80-90€ ausgeben willst -> bleib bei deiner Luftkühlung! Für eine gute Wakü muss man mindestens 150€ ausgeben.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

aber ich will mal eine wakü und deswegen will ich mir eine von ebay holen!


----------



## Madz (27. Januar 2009)

Damit wirst du nicht glücklich werden. Jeder den ich kenne, hat im laufe der Zeit immer weiter aufgerüstet. Wenn da das Grundpaket schlecht ist, kauft man immer wieder doppelt. Es gibt keine gute 80-90€ Wakü. Eine sehr gute Pumpen/AGb Kombi kostet ja schon mindestens ~50€.


----------



## nemetona (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

mein Vorschlag:

-CPU Kühler Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 LC   33,99€
 -Radiator Magicool Slim Dual  28,99€
 -2 St. Lüfter Yate Loon D12SL-12 (1350rpm) (5,79€)  11,58€
 -Molex 3 Pin Y-Adapter  1,79€
 -Pumpe & AGB Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 230V  35,49€
 -3m Schlauch Masterkleer 11/8 klar (2,49€)  7,47€
 -4 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle G1/4 (1,49€)  5,96€
 -2 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 (2,79€)  5,58€

 *Gesamtpreis: 130,85€

*Klar kannst du dier die Teile auch gebraucht kaufen, die aktuelle Leistungsklasse wirst du aber gebaucht nicht finden, desweiteren weist du nie mit welchen Farbzusätzen die Teile Verunreinigt sind.
Lieber Neu, wenn du weniger wie die 130€ ausgeben willst, dann bleib bei einer Luftkühlung.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

und krigt man eine so gute pumpe bei ebay nicht?

nenn mir bitte so paar pumpenmodelle ich schau dann mal bei ebay ob sowas einzeln verkauft wird und wieviel die kosten!


----------



## Madz (27. Januar 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Vorschlag:
> 
> ...


Dem kann man nichts mehr hinzufügen. Weniger sollte man unter GAR keinen Umständen investieren.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> und krigt man eine so gute pumpe bei ebay nicht?
> 
> nenn mir bitte so paar pumpenmodelle ich schau dann mal bei ebay ob sowas einzeln verkauft wird und wieviel die kosten!



bitte beantwortet mir noch kurz das da


----------



## Madz (27. Januar 2009)

Zum Bespiel die Eheim 1046, zu dieser brauchst du aber noch einen AGB. Dann die Laing DDC1t (zu dieser brauchst du einen Austauschdeckel) und die Eheim Station 600.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

was ist ein agb u. austauschbehälter und was kosten die dinger!


ich muss wieder in die schule bis heute abend da bin ich wider da


----------



## Madz (27. Januar 2009)

AGb gleich Ausgleichsbehälter. Du solltest dir erstmal Grundwissen aneignen, bevor du einkaufst. Dazu gibts hier im Forum einen Super Guide.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2009)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> und krigt man eine so gute pumpe bei ebay nicht?
> 
> nenn mir bitte so paar pumpenmodelle ich schau dann mal bei ebay ob sowas einzeln verkauft wird und wieviel die kosten!



Der eBay-Absatz ausm Guide lässt sich prinzipiell auch auf Pumpen übertragen, nur sind da die Einsparmöglichkeiten schlechter:
Teilt man Pumpen mal in 3 Klassen ein...
- billig&schrott, aus Komplettsets oder Pumpe mit sich anbahnenden Lagerschäden (vor allem Hydor): kriegt man für wenig Geld auf eBay, ist aber das wenig auch nicht wert
- einfache Eheims (vor allem 1046 230V, Eheim Station): Schöne, haltbare Pumpen - entsprechend selten will sie aber auch jemand verkaufen. Und die, die eine abzugeben haben, machen sich bei 30€ Neu- und somit <20€ eBaypreis oft nicht die Mühe, sie einzustellen -> mal in Foren&Kleinanzeigen gucken (ich hab meine 1046 z.B. im Computec Forum gekauft)
- Laing, Aquastream&Co: Warum sollte man die verkaufen? Machen jedenfalls auch nicht viele.

Summa summarum: Guck, ob es was gibt und wenn ne robuste Eheim (Vorteil neben der Robustheit: Wenn doch mal was kaputt sein sollte, bekommt man das gesamte Innenleben billig als Ersatzteil) für <60% Neupreis dabei ist, schlag zu. Aber viel Einsparung ist bei Pumpen nicht drin.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

ich öffne einfach mal ein theard in dem ich nach teilen für ein Wakü system suche.

die frage ist was brauche ich genau. könnt ihr mir da nochmal bei der gestalltung des therds helfen?


----------



## Masterwana (27. Januar 2009)

Bevor du den Thread erstellst lies dir bitte das *hier* *komplett* durch.
Hab ich auch gemacht und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen das ich (noch) keine WaKü brauche.
Ist echt nen klasse Guide und beantwortet schon viele Fragen im voraus.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

dafür muss ich mir zeit nehmen die ich im moment net hab weil ich mit der schule sehr stark beschäftigt bin!


----------



## Tremendous (27. Januar 2009)

Mein Tip, vergiss die Wakü wenn du weder Zeit noch Geld dafür hast ^^
Bleib bei einer Lukü und das soll es gewesen sein ^^


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

ich nehme mir erst am wochenende zeit!
und ja mit dem geld des wäre schon da aber ich will einen phenomII kaufen und spar lieber für den!


----------



## Madz (27. Januar 2009)

Würde ich auch sagen... wer keine Kohle hat sollte das Thema eh vergessen, weil er sonst keine zufriedenstellenden Ergebnisse erreicht.


----------



## HESmelaugh (28. Januar 2009)

Tremendous schrieb:


> Mein Tip, vergiss die Wakü wenn du weder Zeit noch Geld dafür hast ^^
> Bleib bei einer Lukü und das soll es gewesen sein ^^





Madz schrieb:


> Würde ich auch sagen... wer keine Kohle hat sollte das Thema eh vergessen, weil er sonst keine zufriedenstellenden Ergebnisse erreicht.



Da will ich mal milde widersprechen.
Über wie viel Zeit sich ein PC-bau verteilt ist wohl schnuppe, das muss kaum diskutiert werden. Was das Geld betrifft: Vergesst nicht, dass es auch Alternativen zu den in Wakü-Foren gemeinhin akzeptierten und empfohlenen Zusammenstellungen gibt. Nicht jede WaKü muss aus den aktuell leistungsstärksten Komponenten und/oder denjenigen mit dem besten P/L-Verhältnis zusammengesetzt werden.

Wer einfallsreich ist, kann sich aus Second-Hand-Teilen, Bastelmaterial und mit entsprechender Arbeit durchaus eine effektive, günstige Wasserkühlung zusammenschustern.
An solchen "Ghetto-Mods" gibts immer wieder mal interessantes zu sehen.

Ist mir schon bewusst, dass ihr für den Threadsteller nur das beste wollt, aber ich finde an den Kommentaren den subtext anstössig, dass wer keine Kohle hat, hier nix verloren hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2009)

Auf gebraucht ware haben wir verwiesen, wer selber basteln möchte, soll das ruhig machen (ich käm auch nicht auf die Idee, 120€ für nen Passiv-Radiator auszugeben), aber da Basteleien sehr schnell sehr kompliziert werden, sollte man das halt wirklich selber wollen. Jemanden dazu zu überreden endet in Frust und Schrott.


----------



## HESmelaugh (28. Januar 2009)

Ja, da geb ich dir Recht. Das Basteln muss schon aus eigenem Antrieb und aus Freude am Basteln geschehen, sonst wird das nix.


----------



## el barto (28. Januar 2009)

@ Thread ersteller bei mir war es ein ähnlicher Einstieg in den Wakübereich wie bei dir jetzt. Habe mich damals für den Reserator 2 entschieden.. und das war ein Fehler. 
Das Teil ist nicht viel besser als eine sehr gute Lukü, die verbauten Komponenten sind meist schlecht (Kühler aus alu und die Pumpe hat ne förderhöhe von 60cm oder so...) 
Eine Vorteil hatte es... es war leise. 

Nach 2 Monaten habe ich mir dann eine Wakü selbst zusammengebaut. Diese habe ich bis heute und es überzeugt mich weit mehr als der Reserator. Kühlleistung ist mit einem 360er Radi einer Wakü angmessen und viel besser als bei dem Zalman.
Die Schläuche entsprechen (im gegensatzt zu denen des Reserators) einer Norm, was das aufrüsten bzw. umstrukturieren ermöglicht. 
Lauter ist es auch nicht (3 Yateloons @ 5V) 

Bezahlt habe ich letztendlich mehr.. da ich zwei mal gekauft habe. Kann dir das wirklich nicht empfehlen. Leg dir jetzt einmal eine gute Wakü zu oder wenn das nicht geht blrib bei der Lukü. Sonst ärgerst du dich am Ende nur und verbrennst Geld.

mfg el barto


----------



## teKau^ (28. Januar 2009)

Nabend zusammen!
Da ich selbst im Besitz ZWEIER Reseratoren von Zalman bin wollte ich mich hierzu auch mal äussern. Es gibt Leute die nicht nur auf Kühlleistung achten sondern auch auf die Optik! Da kann man sich zwar drum streiten aber es ist einem halt selbst überlassen was man sich so rund um sein gutes Stück stellt  Ausserdem ist die Kühlleistung nicht so schlecht wie manche hier behaupten mögen. Schließlich habe ich mein System auch ein wenig übertaktet und kann nicht klagen da mein System noch nicht abgebrannt ist   Wer mir jetzt schreiben will das es die größte Geldverschwendung aller Zeiten war, danke das Thema hatte ich schon  Also noch mal so als resume.. Selbstverständlich sollte eine WaKü auch was leisten wenn man sich schon eine anschafft. Jedoch legen einige von "uns" die Prioritäten anders und ziehen die optische Ansprechbarkeit eines solchen Kühlsystems mit in die Kaufentscheidung! 

So, jetzt noch einige Worte an den Threadersteller.. Also vorab würde ich mich wirklich gründlich informieren was du für dein Vorhaben benötigst! Sonst wirst du nachher deinen Rechner unter Wasser setzen und die Bude wahrscheinlich noch in Brand stecken 
Fühl dich nicht angegriffen ich mach nur Spaß aber erkundige dich hier erstmal richtig und stell einfach Fragen über Fragen denn jeder hat mal klein angefangen und wofür gibts denn so gute Foren


----------



## Tremendous (28. Januar 2009)

Zum Glück ist das Geschmackssache. Mir gefällt meine Wakü optisch richtig gut.
Meine Erfahrung (hier und im Luxx) ist nunmal dass jemand der sparen möchte 2 Mal kaufen wird. Und der Threadersteller will sowenig Geld ausgeben wie es nur möglich ist. Ich habe mich die letzten 4 Wochen intensiv mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt und kann nur das weitergeben was ich in dutzenden Threads über HowTo`s gelesen habe.
Ich bin zufrieden mit meiner Investition die mehr als 150 EUR verschlungen hat und werde nächsten Monat für meine GTX 260² noch einmal nachlegen ^^


----------



## teKau^ (29. Januar 2009)

also wie einer meiner vorredner schon schrieb sollte man an einer WaKü nicht wirklich viel einsparen da man ansonsten mit nix zufrieden sein wird. aber wenn man so wenig kohle wie möglich ausgeben will sollte man nicht unbedingt zu einem zalman v1 greifen ausgenommen man steht aufs optische wie ich  da gibt es mit sicherheit günstigere varianten die meiner meinung nach aber wieder durch den optischen aspekt punkte verlieren.. es wird also immer ein hin und her bleiben. wichtig ist aber einfach nur die info sammlung im vorfeld! wer sich nicht gründlich informiert und sich nicht wirklich im klaren ist was er denn da eigentlich kühlen möchte (nur cpu, cpu + gpu, cpu+gpu+ram+..) wird unter umständen am ende noch einiges drauf zahlen!


----------



## SolidBadBoy (29. Januar 2009)

also ich beende mal hier das thema wer will kann natürlich weiter quatschen.

ich werde mir keine WaKü holen, weil es sehr viel risiken gibt wie bzw. PC wird zum Aquarium, zu teuer (ich arbeite nicht bin noch schüler!) und mit dem bissle OC reicht mir eine LuKü!


----------



## Madz (29. Januar 2009)

Bei richtiger Anwendung ist das Risiko fast gleich 0.  Lecks entstehen meistens durch Anwendungsfehler.


----------



## MESeidel (6. Februar 2009)

@el barto

Dein Betrag zum Reserator 2 kann ich nicht ganz verstehen.

Vorweg mal was absolut richtig ist.
Die Pumpe hat eine sehr schwache Förderleistung.
Das ist der Preis dafür, dass sie praktisch nicht wahrnehmbar ist.
Ein 12cm Lüfter bringt bei 600 u/min auch nicht mehr viel Volumen.
Das Problem macht sich halt bei der Inbetriebnahme bemerkbar.
Ich musste den Rechner ein paar mal hin und her schaukeln bis alle großen Luftblasen aus den Bögen raus waren.

Bei der Leistung würde ich dir aber widersprechen.
Der Reserator 2 kühlt bei mir zwei übertaktete 8800GT's und einen Core 2 Duo auf 59/58 und 48 °C max im 24/7 Vollast-Betrieb (auch die GPUs rennen voll).
Die zwei Grafikkarten liefen vorher mit knapp 90° mit Zalman Lüftern.
Dabei musste ich die Seitentür weglassen, damit sie nicht instabil werden, weil sich die Luft zwischen Ihnen (trotz 2 PCI-Ex Slots Platz und mehreren Gehäuselüftern) zu sehr erwärmt hat.
Man braucht schon sehr gute Luftkühler und vor allem hohe Drehzahl der Lüfter um diese Werte zu erreichen.
Ein guter CPU oder GPU Luftkühler kostet auch schnell mal 50€ jeweils.
Im Gegensatz zum Reserator 1 "steht" das Wasser ja nicht nur im AGB sondern durchläuft den großflächigen Radiator.
Das kommt der Temperatur sehr zu gute.
Man sollte ihn nur nicht neben einem Heizkörper aufstellen ;o)

Der große Vorteil ist halt die Lautstärke.
Man kann das System mit dem Reserator 2 fast lautlos bekommen.
Bei mir ist nur noch der Netzteillüfter @ etwa 650 u/min wahrnehmbar (ja ich bin etwas empfindlich was das angeht^^).
Mit Luftkühlung erreicht man die Kühlleistung auf keinen Fall auch nur annähernd so leise.
Mit selbst zusammen gestellter Wakü natürlich schon.
Dabei muss man aber schon sehr genau auf die Kompontenauswahl achten, was auch schnell mal in einem Fehlkäuf resultieren kann.

Besser als eine Luftkühlung ist der Reserator auf jeden Fall.
Der Vergleich mit selbst zusammen gestellten Wasserkühlungen ist natürlich schwer.
Da jeder andere Prioritäten hat und danach die Komponenten auswählen wurde.
Man kann eine günstige Wasserkühlung mit tripple Radi zusammenstellen, die besser kühlt wie der Reaserator 2, aber eben lauter ist.
Das man andererseits für qualitativ hochwertige Komponenten preislich keine Grenze nach oben hat, weiß auch jeder.

Den Neupreis hätte ich wohl nicht bezahlt.
Aber wenn ich mal wieder einen gebrauchten günstig sehe, bekommt mein Signatur Rechner auch einen^^


----------



## SolidBadBoy (12. Februar 2009)

jungs so jetzt bin ich teils entschlossen eine zu kaufen hier mal meine zusammenstellung:
Radi: AlphaCool NexXxoS ProII Rev2 Radiator (14125)
Pumpe: AlphaCool AGB-Eheim 600 Station II 12V (15127)
Cpu-Kühler: Aqua cuplex Pro Rev.3 Universal o. Zalman ZM-WB5 Kühlblock

ist die zusammenstellung so gut oder krigt man fürs selbe geld dan was besseres?

schläuche bräuchte ich noch. und was noch?


----------



## Madz (12. Februar 2009)

> Cpu-Kühler: Aqua cuplex Pro Rev.3 Universal o. Zalman ZM-WB5 Kühlblock


Wprde den OCZ , Watercool HK 3.0 oder D-Tek Fuzion V2 nehmen.

Schläuche Masterkleer 16/10 (oder 11/8) und perfect Seal Tüllen.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (12. Februar 2009)

fragen?
was sind das für maße z.b 16/10 u. 11/8 usw...
und warum muss man auch bei schläuche kauf achten was man kauft?

die oben genannten cpu kühler sind halt vom preis her geeignet für mich also bitte wenns geht sich davon entscheiden welcher besser ist für mich


----------



## Madz (12. Februar 2009)

> Benutzerbild von SolidBadBoy
> 
> Mitglied seit: 06.12.2008
> Ort: Sag ich nicht^^
> ...


Wenn da steht 16/10, hat der Schlauch ein Innenmaß von 10mm und ein Außenmaß von 16mm, ergo 6mm Wandstärke. Mehr Wandstärke ist besser, weil der Schlauch dadurch weniger schnell einknickt. Generell gil: Masterkleer ist gut, Tygon ist gut, Danger Den ist gut, andere Schlaucharten kann man eher nicht empfehlen.

Wenn ich einen Kühler aussuchen müsste, würde ich den Heatkiller nehmen, weil er momentan die Leistungsspitze darstellt.


----------



## MetallSimon (12. Februar 2009)

also meine wakü hat ca 50€ gekostet(bei ebay aus einzelteilen) ist zwar nicht die schikste aber mein cpu(intel e4500)ist jetzt von 2,2 auf 3ghz getaktet und unter last wird das wasser nur handwarm und die kerntemperatur beträgt 41°C
und wenn man ideenreich ist kann man sich auch vieles einsparen wie z.B. den agb


----------



## SolidBadBoy (12. Februar 2009)

ja aber was kostet der heatkiller wie gesagt ich will was günstiges um den 30€ alles drüber ist mir zu teuer

die oben gennaten kühler sind in meinem preisfeld erhältlich also welcher von den beiden ist besser?


----------



## Madz (12. Februar 2009)

Dieser kostet zwar 39€, wäre aber ein sehr guter P/L Tip Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - OCZ Hydroflow HF-MK1 CPU Block OCZ Hydroflow HF-MK1 CPU Block 10198


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Wenn da steht 16/10, hat der Schlauch ein Innenmaß von 10mm und ein Außenmaß von 16mm, ergo 6mm Wandstärke.



Anm.: 3mm. Schließlich gibts auf zwei Seiten eine Wand, die Wandstärke fließt somit doppelt in den Außendurchmesser ein.


----------



## Drisq (13. Februar 2009)

Manchmal wird das aber auch alles anders bezeichnet, da sieht man dann sowas wie: 10x3 (Innendurchmesser)x(Wandstärke) ... also im Zweifel: 10x3 = 16/10, 10x1,5 = 13/10 usw.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (13. Februar 2009)

also was hattes jetzt mit der 1/4 verschraubung zu tun ist die gut o. schlecht?


----------



## Madz (13. Februar 2009)

1/4 ist das gängige Maß für die Gewinde an den Anschlüssen.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (13. Februar 2009)

kurz ne beklopte frage aber vllt gehts ja deswegen will ich ja fragen 

ich will mir dan vorübergehend einen radi hollen der 2 120mm lüfter annimmt
aber ich will ihn jetzt bis ich dann wieder geld hab ihn ohne lüfter betreiben.
wäre das möglich oder würde der cpu zu heiß werden wenns drauf an kommt takte ich den cpu wieder auf seinen standard takt

aber ist das praktisch möglich?


----------



## 1337_alpha (14. Februar 2009)

Theorethisch ist das möglich
Praktisch nein
Da haste auf gut deutsch "höllische" Temps


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. Februar 2009)

auf dem radi lassen sich 2 120 dranschrauben wäre es möglich nur wenn ich einen 120 lüfter dranschließe oder reicht das auch nicht?


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Februar 2009)

das reicht aber denn hast du nicht das volle potential des radis ausgenutzt


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. Februar 2009)

ich weiss ich will aber sehr gute lüfter und vorübergehend werde ich dann kein geld mehr haben weil mein geld nur für die teile póhne lüfter reicht aber die haben da für 3€einen  lüfter der vorübergehend sseine arbeit verrichten soll und später kommt dann halt mal was besseres


----------



## zettiii (14. Februar 2009)

Ich würde einfach noch warten, denn Lüfter kosten ja nun wirklich nicht viel, vor allem im Vergleich zum Rest der Wakü.
Wer billig kauft, kauft 2x ^^.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2009)

Außerdem sollte man sich vielleicht mal überlegen, ob man seine allerletzten 20€ wirklich in Waküprodukte investieren sollte...


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. Februar 2009)

es sind doch nur die lüfter ich hab ja schon alles was ich will
Radi: AlphaCool NexXxoS ProII Rev2 Radiator (14125)
Pumpe: AlphaCool AGB-Eheim 600 Station II 12V (15127)
Cpu-Kühler: Zalman ZM-WB5 Kühlblock
zudem ist der eine lüfter für 3-4€ schon sehr gut und leise!

die pumpe hat schon einen agb reicht der aus also vom inhalt was mein reinfüllt?
und angenommen ich will noch ein zusätzliches agb muss ich das da dan entfernen?
ich hab ne schlauch marke gefunden die heißt innovatek oder so.. ist die gut?


----------



## Madz (15. Februar 2009)

Innovatek Schlauch ist gut.... eines der wenigen Produkte dieses Herstellers, die man kaufen kann. Würde aber eher Masterkler nehmen.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (16. Februar 2009)

bei k&m ist das nicht im angebot nur innovatek oder so.

zudem stehts doch nicht so ganz fest ob ich mir eine Wakü holl ich bin zufrieden mit der LuKü GroßClockner und bin am überlegen grad

nur schätzungsweise ich hab jetzt bei standard takt im idle ca. 28 grad was hätte ich den so ungefähr mit der wakü 20grad oder sogar weniger?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2009)

Du hast dir schon mal über sowas wie "Messgenauigkeit" Gedanken gemacht?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (16. Februar 2009)

haja ich will ja wissen ob sich der hohe preis auch bezahlt macht
zudem gibts noch risiken wie z.b das lecken ich will keinen kurzen verursachen!

ich will mal paar vorteile genannt bekommen die nachteile allerdings auch der größte bei mir ist das die wakü leckt und ich teuere hardware in den mülleimer schmeiß!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2009)

Ich deute deine "Antwort" mal als "Nein" 

Also zur Auflärung: Die Genauigkeit, mit der die Referenztemperatur der internen Sensoren bekannt ist, liegt bestenfalls bei ±10K. Die Sensoren sind für Messungen nahe der kritischen Temperatur konzipiert, Genauigkeit bei deutlich niedrigeren Temperaturen ist weder beabsichtigt noch wird sie erreicht.
Oder anders: 20°C oder 28°C liegen weit innerhalb der Messungenaugikeit. Kälter als kalt ist Zufall, dass hat wenig mit Kühlleistung zu tun. Wenn du ne andere CPU gleichen Modells nimmst hast du vielleicht 18°. Oder 38° - weiß keiner. Kann somit auch keiner Temperaturen einer Wasserkühlung mit deinen Luftkühlungstemperaturen vergleichen, jedenfalls nicht mit der von dir geforderten Genauigkeit.


----------



## MetallSimon (17. Februar 2009)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> haja ich will ja wissen ob sich der hohe preis auch bezahlt macht
> zudem gibts noch risiken wie z.b das lecken ich will keinen kurzen verursachen!
> 
> ich will mal paar vorteile genannt bekommen die nachteile allerdings auch der größte bei mir ist das die wakü leckt und ich teuere hardware in den mülleimer schmeiß!


also ne wakü ist extrem leise,wenn man gute komponenten hat. eine wakü kannst du eigentlich ewig behalten,weil man ja nur beim wechsel des sockels die halterung wechseln muss.
und wenn mal alles ordentlich verbaut dann leckt es auch nicht und falls mal etwas lecken sollte ist das nicht gleich der tod des pc denn destilliertes wasser leitet nicht so gut und deshalb geht alles meistens wieder nach dem trocknen


----------



## SolidBadBoy (17. Februar 2009)

das wären ja mal sehr gute argumente um sich für eine wakü zu entscheiden 

kannst du mir auch die nachteile nennen falls es welche gibt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2009)

Preis.
ggf. Aufwand beim Einbau (Radi)


----------



## SolidBadBoy (17. Februar 2009)

naja das größte problem bzw. hinderniss ist bei mir das geld! das geld wäre da aber ic h will auch nen phenom 940BE und da weiss ich nicht was ich kaufen soll klar müsste ich noch für den phenomII noch bissle sparen aber ich kann mit meinem 5000x2 @ 3,4 ghz locker jedes spiel spielen!
zu was ratet ihr mir Wakü oder phenomII?


----------



## Daedalus84 (1. März 2009)

Ich hab bei mir nen Rechner mit dem Reserator 1v2.
Kühle in dem Rechner nen Phenom X3 8450 den NB Chipsatz und ne 9800 GT auf 39/44/44
Find ich persönlich ganz ok.
Muss aber dazu sagen das die Wasserkühlung bei stärkeren Komponenten kaum ausreichen wird.
Im Prinzip bekommt man mit dem Reserator nur Temperaturen wie mit ner guten Luftkühlung.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (1. März 2009)

ich hab ehh nicht mehr vor mir ne wakü zu hollen.

ich holl mir jetzt ein schönes case was sehr sehr gut kühlt


----------



## Madz (2. März 2009)

> ich hab ehh nicht mehr vor mir ne wakü zu hollen.


Wieso? Wakü ist das beste, wenn es darum geht einen leisen Rechner zu haben.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (2. März 2009)

der großclockner ist auch sehr leise! und jetzt holl ich mir noch ein gehäsue mit sehr leisen und regelbaren lüftern. 

was will ich mehr?
keine wakü


----------



## Madz (2. März 2009)

Viel Spass im Sommer... ich kühle und du heizt.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (2. März 2009)

also ich hatte bisher kein problem im sommer mit einer lukü
aber logisch gesehen hast du recht das wasser ist  kühl die luft etwas wärmer.

aber du hast duoch radis mit lüftern die luft die da auftrift sorgt ja auch nicht dafür das der cpu gekühlt wird


----------



## nemetona (2. März 2009)

Schon, da die Luft die am Radi Auftrifft das Kühlmittel herabkühlt und dieses wieder die PC Komponenten.

Der Große Vorteil der Wakü ist einfach die zur Verfügung stehende Oberfläche, diese bekommst du mit keiner Luftkühlung realisiert.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## SolidBadBoy (2. März 2009)

ist doch egala dafür ist es preiswerter


----------

